# iPhone power button loose, and rattles



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

well here's a quick question, I just noticed that my iPhone rattles when shaken lightly, I suspect that the power button is the culprit, since it doesn't rattle when I shake it with the hand on the power button ( very smart  ) a little check online I found a few who went to the apple store and got it replaced but that's in the states not Canada.
Now, since I bought the iPhone from Bell, do I go back to the bell store and try to get a replacement or do I just go to the apple store??
also did anybody else have this annoying rattling noise?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Go to the Apple Store; Bell stores do not replace/repair iPhones.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Had this issue with my 3G. Made a genius appt and they replaced the phone.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah that's what I've been reading.. so I made the appointment tomorrow


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

really they replace it? i thought the iphone 4 just came manufactured like that :/ too bad theres no apple store close by and i dont want to send it in for a replacement and be without a phone for a week.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

> Hmmm... Mine's doing this too. Wouldn't mind so much, but worried it could be a problem down the road if they feel the need to replace it. Could be letting dust into places it shouldn't I suppose. Sigh, have they had replacement 32Gb units in stock?


So I took mine to the Apple store. 2 odd things but I'm fairly satisfied with the result. 1) she plugged it in and showed me the hardware diagnostic. The thing was it didn't show any dropped calls even though I'd experience a LOT of call failed messages. Possible they were dropped on the other end but unlikely they ALL were. 2) she showed me that even her personal iP4 rattled te same way. She took it apart and assured me there wasn't anything mechanically wrong with it, that it was just the power switch. So I don't know, I wasn't going to push it. I like this one and there's no guarantee that a replacement would be a better phone.

C'est la vie.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

yup, the one I went to had plenty, it took exactly 3 mins. and I left with a new phone!


----------



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

Same experience here, had a rattle (mine sounded like the camera) - not only did the replacement the genius gave me work (no rattle), I also haven't had any of the quality issues I'd had with the previous one (failed calls etc.). Now I actually think I might like this phone 

I live in the interior of BC but thankfully was in Edmonton on business where there are two apple stores. They were great. (Thankfully I'd remembered to backup everything before the trip, because I wasn't planning on the replacement).


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

My buttons rattle as well... volume up/down and the sleep button. The one I had before this didn't rattle, but the phone was defective, the battery drained excessively.

I think I'll wait til they have lots of stock, especially of the white ones...


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Call Apple support. They will likely ship out a replacement and take a credit card to ensure that you send back the defective unit.

Good luck.


----------



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

The "genius" I spoke to said they wouldn't replace with white, only what the original purchase was. Not sure if that's accurate though.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

techgirl said:


> The "genius" I spoke to said they wouldn't replace with white, only what the original purchase was. Not sure if that's accurate though.


You just got 'one of those' geniuses... they're pretty common. Every once in a while you will actually find someone who isn't an ass.

Fact is, they have replaced iPhones with the opposite colour if asked. I've seen it a few times personally.

I'll probably have to wait for a little while for them to stock up on the 'refurbished' replacements, and for the demand to settle down a bit. It's ok... I can be patient.... I think.....


----------



## techgirl (May 14, 2010)

I should clarify, my "genius" was great, just think its a silly label


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

techgirl said:


> I should clarify, my "genius" was great, just think its a silly label


Well, I guess they were just misinformed then.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I just can't help but remember and laugh out loud at a scene I saw in the big bang theory when one was asking his friend if he was wearing the ape genius t shirt to score with the girls LOL


----------

